# Hosting a Website



## Devrath_ND (Apr 17, 2009)

I want to host a business website.

I will buy domain name from godaddy.

My problem is which best paid web hosting service should i go for.

And i want to even host a blog on the same website. How to go about it.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 17, 2009)

You could choose from these two :

www.host4cheap.org

         or

www.whost.in

They both r reliable. And y purchase domain name from godaddy, u can purchase from these two also. It would be better if u purchase domain name+hosting altogether, IMO.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 18, 2009)

> My problem is which best paid web hosting service should i go for.



Sky is the limit for the word best 

Microsoft.com / Google.com / Yahoo.com is also a web site... The type of web hosting they have can come close to the word best web hosting..

Neither we can afford that type of hosting nor we need that type of hosting...

The main thing is to understand the requirement of your  How much space / bandwidth would be needed, what type of application you would be running or such !!!



> And i want to even host a blog on the same website. How to go about it.



Get your self and domain... Buy or use free web hosting ... Modify the DNS to park the web site in your hosting  and install any blogging application


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 18, 2009)

how abt Godaddy(Domain+webhost)+website+wordpress

It says it has 1 click integration of wordpress blogs


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 18, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I want to host a business website.
> 
> I will buy domain name from godaddy.
> 
> ...


Refer to this page to clear all doubts regarding Hosting (Dont answer to that thread as it will be futile)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90347
I'm currently having 2 domains with web space with OutpowerHosting (owned by forum Member Cyrus_the_virus)
I also have a domain (with web space) with Host4Cheap (owned by forum member Sukhdeep Singh)
Both are extremely reasonable, have great tech support and canbe streamlined to suit your needs (since you are already buying domain from go daddy, I advice you take web space from any of them)
Look for their threads in the bazaar section 

You can create a sub domain to host your blog. For eg.
If your site name is





> www.mybusiness.com


You can host your blog on:





> blog.mybusiness.com


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 18, 2009)

is godaddy an indian company


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 18, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> is godaddy an indian company



no, it is not. Read here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy

Thanks for reference friends.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 18, 2009)

saqib_khan said:


> You could choose from these two :
> 
> www.host4cheap.org
> 
> ...


Thanks for recommending www.whost.in

You can look in bazaar section of forum:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 20, 2009)

i want to use google apps for domain. Does host4cheap support that


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 20, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> i want to use google apps for domain. Does host4cheap support that



*Yes*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> i want to use google apps for domain. Does host4cheap support that



Yep, we can do it for you. If you have any queries, send a mail over to support(at) host4cheap.org and we will be glad to help


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 21, 2009)

I am still confused over which webhost should i go. 

My requirements are basic.

Want to use google apps.

Want to host a blog with my website.

Not much of visitors so less bandwidth i guess

I contacted host4cheap and i learned that they host thinkdigit.com. With the current state of this website with regular downtimes, i feel not to go with them.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I contacted host4cheap and i learned that they host thinkdigit.com. With the current state of this website with regular downtimes, i feel not to go with them.



Hi

I am afraid but i guess  you mis interpreted my words. I said, we host plenty of members from Thinkdigit and not Thinkdigit forum itself


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 21, 2009)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Hi
> 
> I am afraid but i guess  you mis interpreted my words. I said, we host plenty of members from Thinkdigit and not Thinkdigit forum itself



Ok sorry. Actually this is the first time i am buying a domian name and webspace so very much confused


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd recommend Host4Cheap since you have very basic requirements, just like me! 

My site is hosted by Sukhdeep's hosting service and no problems till date! Any queries are answered promptly!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 21, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I contacted host4cheap and i learned that they host thinkdigit.com. With the current state of this website with regular downtimes, i feel not to go with them.


LOL..
digit server is so bad....


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'd recommend Host4Cheap since you have very basic requirements, just like me!
> 
> My site is hosted by Sukhdeep's hosting service and no problems till date! Any queries are answered promptly!



Thanks for appreciating Kl@w-24


----------



## Devrath_ND (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok i finally made my mind to go with host4cheap. What abt domain name. Many advice to buy it saperately.


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope Host4cheap will provide it for free if you are a student. check out: *host4cheap.org/small.php

Also do check Domain Name availabilty here: *www.domainmultisearch.com/


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 22, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Ok i finally made my mind to go with host4cheap. What abt domain name. Many advice to buy it saperately.



Those apprehensions are for Webhosting comapnies who dont regsiter the domain in clients Name. We regsiter all the website in Client's name and address with Full control Panel for Domain management including always available

1. FreeDNS Management
2. Free WHOIS Protection
3. EPP or Transfer code without need to contact us for the same


----------



## GINA3434 (May 20, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I want to host a business website.
> 
> I will buy domain name from godaddy.
> 
> ...



Choose Godaddy.com and use Promo codes:

OK1    save 10%  on entire order
OK30  save 30% on .com or domain renewal


----------



## GINA3434 (May 20, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> I want to host a business website.
> 
> I will buy domain name from godaddy.
> 
> ...



Try Squarespace.com and use code "MEVIO" to save 12% off your subscription...


----------



## thewisecrab (May 20, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Ok sorry. Actually this is the first time i am buying a domian name and webspace so very much confused


Dude check out my previous post to clear all doubts regarding Hosting, web space etc.
BTW, it's been a bout a month now, whom dd you pick as your host?
Just asking....


----------



## Devrath_ND (May 20, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Dude check out my previous post to clear all doubts regarding Hosting, web space etc.
> BTW, it's been a bout a month now, whom dd you pick as your host?
> Just asking....



I went with Host4cheap. Till now good service.


----------

